# Commercial painting



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

9000 sq ft of walls, 20 steel doors and frames repaint 3 days 3 painters. New floor and rubber base to be installed next week.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Stripes in last photo from my iphones panorama not being steady enough


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We love these jobs.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Light weight commercial is da boom!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Light weight commercial is da boom!


Most commercial we do is smaller stores, office space, or building corridors. 

Large walmart, or target style jobs are not something we are interested in. 

I agree though, these types of jobs are amazing.. Wish I had one every week!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wje said:


> 9000 sq ft of walls, 20 steel doors and frames repaint 3 days 3 painters. New floor and rubber base to be installed next week.


What was your contract price? 9700?


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I love these job and building maintenance or office repaint. How do you market to these clients? I wish we only had that!


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> What was your contract price? 9700?


Seems like a lot. I would guess somewhere around $6500-7000.


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

I'd say just under 6k


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

Design builds are the bomb in commercial. 1 client just finished one started at 108k and had 130k in change orders. But we do tons of the small ones too.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Came in Right around 6k. 

I can't sell painters for 1k per man day, no matter how much paint they are rolling out...Sure would be nice though!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> I love these job and building maintenance or office repaint. How do you market to these clients? I wish we only had that!


One of our contractors hired us. Dealing with the owners was minimal for me, except to get their colour selections.

I am thinking of starting a marketing campaign geared to office space.. Only downfall for occupied office space is that its usually nights or weekends.

Empty offices rock! 

One of my first jobs when I went on my own was a clinic. They closed for 2 weeks for holidays so I had free range of the place. I made $80 an hour as a 21 year old.. made a months pay in a week!


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

nice work :thumbup: but i like richmond pic's better guess it the stories he has to go with them :thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Repaint Florida said:


> nice work :thumbup: but i like richmond pic's better guess it the stories he has to go with them :thumbsup:


RP's pics are good but it's the drama mixed with slapstick humor that sucks me in. WJE is just too boringly professional to be of much intertest. 



(JK wje - nice work and pics. We start a fairly large dentist clinic after the first of the year. It will be interesting but also fun.)


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

wje said:


> Came in Right around 6k.
> 
> I can't sell painters for 1k per man day, no matter how much paint they are rolling out...Sure would be nice though!


I don't like leaving money on the table and if your working for a gc, he won't.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I don't like leaving money on the table and if your working for a gc, he won't.


We don't leave money on the table. Actually we ended up getting a few more dollars out of them on the second day. In my market, these jobs would be priced at $2500 all day long, and probably somebody would price it at $1500 materials included.

We have done over 500 jobs for this contractor over the past 5 years, so our prices are consistent.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya, tuff one to raise your price on that deal. I just did one that some numbnut bidded for 900 bucks, my bid was 4800. I got the job though :thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya, tuff one to raise your price on that deal. I just did one that some numbnut bidded for 900 bucks, my bid was 4800. I got the job though :thumbup:


Those are real head shakers aren't they? Makes you wonder if they ever pull the heads outa' their a---s enough to come up for air.

We just got a signed contract where the other bidder was "significantly" lower according to the HO. Maybe he was, maybe he wasn't, but we stuck with our bid price and ended up getting it after all. It's pretty satisfying when that happens.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya, tuff one to raise your price on that deal. I just did one that some numbnut bidded for 900 bucks, my bid was 4800. I got the job though :thumbup:


If it were residential, we are usually about a 20% material and sundries cost on residential repaints. If my math serves correct, and our numbers are remotely similar, he is almost volunteering his time at $900 lol. 

It is always nice to see some people can recognize when something is too good to be true, and go with the realistic price and have a higher expectation.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks good.

Was it 9000 sf x2 coats for 18000 total painted? or 4500 sf x 2 coats?

If it's the first that seems like too good of a price.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I am not going into anymore details about the pricing of this job. IT broke down to $64 per man hour spent on this job, plus materials. 

In my area, that is more than double what most contractors charge.
I was happy with the outcome, and the purpose of this thread was not to discuss the pricing of it. Everybody made money on it. Don't worry about me.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

So how many hours did it take and what was you coverage rate? :jester:

A good deal is when all parties are happy with the exchange


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

wje said:


> I am not going into anymore details about the pricing of this job. IT broke down to $64 per man hour spent on this job, plus materials.
> 
> In my area, that is more than double what most contractors charge.
> I was happy with the outcome, and the purpose of this thread was not to discuss the pricing of it. Everybody made money on it. Don't worry about me.


I didn't ask about pricing, I asked about wall space 

I did mention it may have been too good of a price (in my opinion) but you offered the pricing long before I asked about wall space.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Hines Painting said:


> I didn't ask about pricing, I asked about wall space
> 
> I did mention it may have been too good of a price (in my opinion) but you offered the pricing long before I asked about wall space.


Hines sorry wasn't aiming directly at you. 9000 sq x 2 coats commercial grade paint.


----------

